# Recommendations for Schutzhund clubs in the San Francisco, CA area?



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

Please pardon me if this question has already been asked, but I would love to get recs for Schutzhund clubs in my area. My boy is almost 10 months old, and if it's not too early, I'd like to have him evaluated for suitability for the sport, as well as observe a training session.

Thanks in advance for any advice/guidance you are able to provide.


----------

